# One nail won't grow?



## girlnextdoor

Has anyone had this weird problem? My right index fingernail is always shorter from the rest. It chips and peels much easier. I started using nail treatments and it has worked on every nail but this one. My nail polish chips from this nail a lot easier from the rest, too. I think it might come from using the computer because that is the finger I use to click the mouse. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## LilDee

it could chip or peel easier if you use that nail for everything.. eg: opening cans, peeling stickers off surfaces using that finger to clean the bottom of wineglasses when your whole hand doesn't fit...

all this will make your nail softer and easily breakable..

(always keep in mind your nails are jewels, not tools...)

either that, or you may have banged or damaged the finger hard in the past, and it could have effected the matrix bed (where the nail grows from)..

if the matrix bed is affected it will always cause the nail to grow differently..

if your nail chips and is brittle, you could try solar oil or another cuticle oil..

if it's more of a "peeling" break, try a nail hardner or strengthener... i definately recommend OPI's Nail Envy






hth


----------



## hollyd12555

I would think its happening because its been injured in the past and has since been stunted...otherwise I would keep using the nail treatment and take better care of what you do with that finger


----------



## Jennifer

Originally Posted by *LilDee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif it could chip or peel easier if you use that nail for everything.. eg: opening cans, peeling stickers off surfaces using that finger to clean the bottom of wineglasses when your whole hand doesn't fit... all this will make your nail softer and easily breakable..

(always keep in mind your nails are jewels, not tools...)

either that, or you may have banged or damaged the finger hard in the past, and it could have effected the matrix bed (where the nail grows from)..

if the matrix bed is affected it will always cause the nail to grow differently..

if your nail chips and is brittle, you could try solar oil or another cuticle oil..

if it's more of a "peeling" break, try a nail hardner or strengthener... i definately recommend OPI's Nail Envy





hth





cool info! thanks!


----------



## Aquilah

Great info Dee! Thanks! And you're right Holly, it's possible since the finger was previously injured it isn't growing. I've heard of that happening before!


----------



## LilDee

no problem, i hope it helps


----------



## girlnextdoor

Thanks so much! That was great info. I don't recall ever injuring it but I do use it for everything so that is probably the problem.


----------



## HaLiMa

Thanks


----------

